# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور نظام قدیم یا جدید

## pegahmht

سلام
من میخوام تغییر رشته بدم از کاردانی به تجربی 
با چند تا مدرس صحبت کردم وچندتاشون پیشنهاد دادن که بهتره کنکوره نظام جدید شرکت کنم و دلیلشون این بود که  کنکور نظام جدید چون اولین سالشه  سختش نمیکنن
اما رقابت با بچه های نظام قدیم سختره به دلیل اینکه هر سال سوالات سختر میشه و دوم به خاطر تغییر رشته از هنرستان به تجربی
شما نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

*شما مجاز به انتخاب نیستید اگر دیپلم نظام قدیم دارید باید در کنکور نظام قدیم شرکت کنید*

----------

